# Arcade Errors



## Bester (Oct 16, 2004)

Arcade Errors:  Using Win 2000, Mozilla 1.3
 Tried playing sub game, when I hit "Save" score, I got this:

*Method Not Implemented*

   to /index.shtml not supported.  Invalid method in request


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah, sure man.  It's the computer's fault you don't have any championships.  Yeah, sure Bester. :moon:


----------



## Bester (Oct 16, 2004)

Funny. 

It seems to happen on all of the games for me.  Same error, whenever I try to submit my score.


----------



## Bester (Oct 16, 2004)

ok, I updated to FireFox 1.0 Preview, same error.
I updated Mozilla to the latest version, same error.
I tried the old Netscape 4.7 and it didn't give an error, but also didn't record my score.

Uh, HELP!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 16, 2004)

Try installing the latest FLASH plug ins.
http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/


----------



## Bester (Oct 16, 2004)

That did it. 

Thank you!


----------

